
Toyota wants to change the world with Mirai, its new hydrogen car - ABS
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/toyota-mirai-hydrogen-car-replicate-prius-success
======
rbanffy
Hydrogen? Why can't they learn?

~~~
melling
What’s wrong with more than one “green” solution in transportation?

~~~
rbanffy
You'll need a new distribution network. Hydrogen storage at service stations
and possibly cryogenic transportation. It's a monumental investment. It almost
makes more sense to turn hydrogen and CO2 into methane or propane and use gas
distribution nets where they exist...

